# anyone else worried about a saggy tummy? or bought a post partum support belt?



## becks115

Hi

Im due to give birth soon and am really worried about getting a saggy tummy, I was at teh baby show in Birmigham and saw a company selling nice looking post partum support belts, I bought one but am wondering if anyone else has bought one or has any experience? this is their website

www.seraphina.uk.com (apparantly everone in Italy wears something similar)

Becks xxx


----------



## Helen

TBH I'd wait and see what it's like afterwards before you order anything. It may well go back a lot better and easier than you think.


----------



## vicky

i worried and have a saggy belly


----------



## Lauz_1601

you may be surprised hun, I thought I would have a belly that hung down, when I looked down after having Ella it looked normal! I was so surprised at how it "retracted" back into place haha. Are you breatfeeding ? becuase this really helps!


----------



## KX

I have the saggiest tummy ever but I have the greatest gift ever....


----------



## beanie

I breastfeed, in fact still am and I still look like I have a sack of spuds on my front. This is something I am going to look into, I saw the stall too and it looked good, especially about supporting your back as this was something I struggled with.


----------



## Pippa

I really can not recommend this company! 

I ordered two belts from this them, they came but were a completely different size to the ones ordered. To return them there is only a phone number on the web page, which I rang every day for over a week, there was no reply! 

When I did get someone, they said they were in Italy to try on the belt, even though it says not to on the web page and ring back if there was a problem. 

Let's just say I am still ringing and again there is no reply!!

I can honestly say I have never received such bad service. I now have two belts that are too big that I can't exchange and they cost me over £30.00


----------



## lily24

I am the sort of person who always worries about my weight..

So im really afraid of getting a saggy stomach, because sad it sounds (I no) i think it would make me feel depressed as i am a petite size 8 - 10 & always have been. But i did hear breasfeeding was excelant not just for the baby :happydance:


----------



## Firsttimer

I have put on 3 and half stone since being pregnant that is allot and I still have 9 weeks to go . I dont look like Ive put on allot of weight I do have a BIG belly though so hopefully its not saggy afterwards got to seriously do some sit ups after


----------



## Linzi

I worry about my weight as well, and Im really worried about this too. Im not very big (yet) but I cant help but think the worst. I know my little boy will more than make up for the weight gain but Id still like my OH to fancy me! lol I didnt even know those belts existed to be honest, so I might give one a try.

Not from that company though by the looks of it.

xxx


----------



## Samantha675

I am not worried about weight, that can be lost. I am worried about the sagginess. I had a lovley flat tummy before I got pregnant. I will just have to wait and see.


----------



## lily24

Linzi said:


> I worry about my weight as well, and Im really worried about this too. Im not very big (yet) but I cant help but think the worst. I know my little boy will more than make up for the weight gain but Id still like my OH to fancy me! lol I didnt even know those belts existed to be honest, so I might give one a try.
> 
> Not from that company though by the looks of it.
> 
> xxx

Shallow i know, but the OH thing, im in the same boat. Cant help worrying - even tho he keeps telling me not to be so stupid as we will have a beautiful baby at the end, still plays on my mind tho :blush:


----------



## mariaburr

Hi, I have just joined baby and bump and have already found it really interesting! Keep up the good work!

I have been looking at the support belts too, as my first two children were born in Greece and everybody there wears a support belt the minute they have given birth and swear they help to get you back in shape. I must admit I poo poohed the idea as after all I grew up in the UK for heavens sake not a little island in the middle of the Med that still thinks its in the 20th Century! Now on my 3rd very unexpected pregnancy I am re-thinking! Have you ever seen a fat greek girl? Believe me, most of them are lovely and slender..............I so want to be back in my size 14 jeans again!


----------



## BeckyBoo

I still had a saggy line after my son but nothing was hanging and even if you worked at it and had no more kids I'm sure it would be taught again in a couple of years. My mum's 48, had 3 kids and has a washboard stomach lol.


----------



## xarlenex

BeckyBoo said:


> I still had a saggy line after my son but nothing was hanging and even if you worked at it and had no more kids I'm sure it would be taught again in a couple of years. My mum's 48, had 3 kids and has a washboard stomach lol.

lol lucky for some!

Ive never heard of those belts..My stomach is only a little saggy, nothing really to worry or bother me or oh though x


----------



## Ria_Rose

I was talking to my OH the other day and got a bit paranoid that I might struggle to loose the weight or have really saggy boobs... and he started talking diets and excercise plans!!!

Not what I wanted to hear! So after a huge hormon driven sobbing session he asked me what he was suposed to say? I said that perhaps that he would still love me would have been a good start and he said "well I thought that was obvious" .... Arrrggg!!! Men.


----------

